# 2007 Gear Swap @ Golden River Sports



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

*Spring has Sprung, flows are going up, time to get out that gear bin for an awesome season. Buy, sell, trade new and used kayaks, paddles, PFD's, etc. Stop by for beer and brats, check out the deals store wide sale. Everything at least 10% off. You would be a fool to miss this monumental event. So come in to Golden River Sports @ 806 Washington ave in Downtown Golden or call 303-215-9386 for morem info. saturday March 31 & Sunday April 1st only! :grin: **goldenriverspors.net*
__________________


----------

